# 2012 Outback 298Re



## SkipBorn (Sep 11, 2011)

I am considering the purchase of the Outback 298RE and know nothing about Outback trailers. Does anyone have any feedback, good or bad on the Outback brand?
I am not new to trailers and have owned a few in the past. Just never heard of the Outbacks!

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Start reading the forum!!!

They have been around since 2002. They are celebrating their 10th Anniversary this model year.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Each Floorplan has it's own dedicated followers... You have to consider how many people and/or pets you have inhabiting the RV...and what how you'll use it. Consider sleeping arrangements, privacy, food prep, watching tv... passing time during rainstorm.

About the only thing you might not like is the fact that you'll have your head right up against the mirror when you're trying to brush your teeth. The bathroom sink is a little small... and tucked under the medicine cabinet.

The Outback is a very popular line of campers. It's a nice balance of quality...without breaking the piggybank. You get a lot of bang for the buck in my opinion. Very comfortable campers and a good balance of quality, price, weight, layout. It really depends on what you're looking for though.

In addition to floorplan layout...if you plan on boondocking, you might want to consider holding tank size, etc... Our Super Lite series has smallish tanks...which doesn't bother us since we're staying in places that have dump stations or Full Hook-Ups...

We have the RE 5th wheel... 282FE (replaced with Sydney 283FRE). It's perfect for the two of us and our two samoyeds. In the evenings...we enjoy wathing a movie... I take the sofa my DW takes the dinette...It's very roomy...the dogs have a lot of room to get comfortable as well.

About the only thing I would change is...since we live in Florida... maybe a 15k btu a/c unit in place of the 13.5k btu... And possibly 16" wheels instead of 15" wheels. We love everything else about it.

Ours is 15 months old...and other than having to hand start one of the slideouts a couple of times (clutch ratcheting) it has worked flawlessly.

Maybe you can PM someone with the exact floorplan for more details. That's what I did...and it helped me make the decision. You might find that you stay in touch from time to time to discuss little details about your camper...which I find helpful.

All the best!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Though you are considering a *298RE*, search through Outbackers.com for* 295RE* as well. That was the predecesor of the 298RE and is virtually the same trailer minus a bedroom slideout and a vaulted ceiling.

You won't be disappointed, Outbacks in general are an awesome brand and the 29xRE layout can't be beat (IMHO).


----------

